# Toronto and Beyond



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Maple Leaf Square in Toronto, a pair of condominiums recently constructed as part of an entertainment area outside the Air Canada Centre.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Nathan Phillips Square and Toronto City Hall:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Some shots in and around Vancouver's waterfront.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Calgary from the air.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice aerial shots of Calgary.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Calgary looks amazing, it shares some similarities with Toronto from the air.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Osgoode Hall in Toronto is one of the many court buildings in the city. It was built in 1829 and is one of the oldest buildings in the city.










The main lobby.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Some other details of Osgoode Hall:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)




----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Next is the historic site of Old Montreal.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Continuing with more Montreal.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

The Runnymede Theatre in Toronto was opened in 1927 and was converted into a bookstore in 1999. I happen to work at this bookstore.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Shots of the Lions Gate Bridge which spans from Vancouver to the city of North Vancouver.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Humber Bay Park East, Toronto


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Cool stuff mate! :happy:


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Beautiful photos.

You travel quite alot, eh? I wanted to do a travel photo journal thread like yours but been busy with work and school (life? :nuts: ) ... just stuck in Toronto haha.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice photos from Toronto, Calgary and from those other towns/cities in Canada Marcanadian :cheers:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Siopao said:


> Beautiful photos.
> 
> You travel quite alot, eh? I wanted to do a travel photo journal thread like yours but been busy with work and school (life? :nuts: ) ... just stuck in Toronto haha.


I don't really travel a whole lot. I usually go on one trip a year and that's within North America. I'm trying to get to London next year but we'll see.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

The Bow River is a river in the province of Alberta, Canada. This section of the Bow is within Banff. 

The Fairmont Banff Springs Hotel, one of the most iconic hotels in Canada.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)




----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

This is the Museum of Canadian Civilization in Gatineau, Quebec which is across the river from Ottawa, Ontario.



















The Canadian Parliament from Gatineau.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

The Brooklyn Bridge in New York.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

This is the once heavily used 17th floor ballroom of the King Edward Hotel in Toronto. The hotel opened in 1903 and the ballroom has been unused since 1978.










The view


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)




----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Stade de Olympique, Montreal.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

The Royal Ontario Museum in Toronto


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Times Square, New York City.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)




----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Bow Lake in Banff National Park, Alberta.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)




----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

That beaver sculpture looks awesome, congrats for the beautiful pics, specially the one of Times Square.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice photos of Bow Lake in Banff National Park, Alberta. kay:


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Lots of nice pics here, esp. those from the Canadian mountains!


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

The Calgary Tower


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

An Ottawa streetscape.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Niagara Falls


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

The Humber River in Toronto.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

From my hotel balcony in Vancouver.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Winter at Humber Bay Park in Toronto.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

The Vancouver 2010 Olympic torch which came through the city in December.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

very nice photo collection...


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Thanks!

Here are some photos I took of Chinatown a couple days ago. This is one of the largest Chinatowns in North America.


Chinatown by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Chinatown by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Chinatown by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Chinatown by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Chinatown by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Chinatown by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Chinatown by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Chinatown by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Chinatown by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Additional shots from the other day:

Spadina by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Spadina by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Spadina by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Cityplace by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Cityplace by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Cityplace by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Cityplace by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice photo collection, Marcanadian


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

The Chateau Laurier hotel in Ottawa:

Chateau Laurier by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Times Square in New York:

Times Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

This is the Maclean House, which was the former residence of John B. Maclean, known for Maclean's magazine in Canada. At its peak, Maclean's magazine empire was the largest in the British Commonwealth. He died in 1950 and the house was sold and converted into apartments.

A developer bought the property in 2008 and applied for demolition. The building wasn't protected under heritage laws but it was on a list of buildings to be considered. So the developer ended up ripping apart the front facade anticipating that demolition would be approved. 










The province put a stop to the demolition until the city finally designated the building as heritage. A new developer bought the building and replaced the features that were destroyed. The three units are now for sale starting at $2.35 million. 

Maclean House by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Maclean House by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Maclean House by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

In 1914, the largest private residence in Canada was built. Casa Loma was made for Sir Henry Mill Pellatt, a financier who made investments in hydro-electricity and railways in Canada. Casa Loma has become a famous tourist attraction and has been featured in many Hollywood films like X-Men, Chicago and Scott Pilgrim vs the World. 

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Underground tunnel leading to the horse stables, where the TV series Hannibal is being filmed:

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Casa Loma Stables by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Casa Loma Stables by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Casa Loma Stables by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

University of Toronto:

University of Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

University of Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

University of Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

University of Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

University of Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

University of Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

University of Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Varsity Stadium by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

He must have been very rich indeed!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates Mark :cheers:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Cherry blossoms at High Park:

High Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr

High Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr

High Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Grange Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr

OCAD by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Art Gallery of Ontario:

Grange Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Grange Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Art Gallery of Ontario by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Inside Toronto City Hall's Council chambers:

City Hall by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto Zoo:

Toronto Zoo by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto Zoo by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto Zoo by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto Zoo by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Stonehenge:

Stonehenge by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Stonehenge by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Stonehenge by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Stonehenge by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Stonehenge by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Stonehenge by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Doors Open, which is an annual event held in Toronto which allows access to many of the city's buildings, was this past weekend. I visited quite a few buildings so here are a few photos from them.

This is the Ontario Legislative Building, where the elected Members of Provincial Parliament sit and where laws are made. The building was completed in 1893.

Ontario Legislature by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Ontario Legislature by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Ontario Legislature by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Ontario Legislature by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## mb92 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wonderful photos. :applause:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Thanks :cheers:

This is Fort York, built in the late 18th century by the British to thwart any potential attacks from the United States. It is now a National Historic Site.

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Fort York by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Fort York by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Fort York by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Fort York by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

The Toronto skyline viewed from the Park Hyatt Roof Lounge on Bloor Street.

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

More photos of the University of Toronto, more specifically Knox College:

U of T by Marcanadian, on Flickr

U of T by Marcanadian, on Flickr

U of T by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great new additions to a stellar thread!! :cheers:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Thanks! :cheers:

Inside the new Sick Kids Peter Gilgan Centre for Research and Learning:

Sick Kids by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Sick Kids by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Sick Kids by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Sick Kids by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Sick Kids by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Sick Kids by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

This venue opened in 1929 and became one of the most prestigious dining spots. It went through a few renovations over the years that stripped away pretty much all of its art deco charm. Some of that was returned with the most recent renovation:










Arcadia by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Arcadia by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Arcadia by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Arcadia by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Toronto looks very 'glossy'.....


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

The Fort York Armoury was built in 1933 and is a Canadian Forces facility. 

Fort York Armoury by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Fort York Armoury by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Nathan Phillips Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Nathan Phillips Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Nathan Phillips Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Yonge Dundas Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice new photos :cheers:
...and the banner is great too :cheers:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

This is the Evergreen Brick Works in Toronto's Don Valley. It used to be an old quarry that has since been reclaimed and developed into a cultural space with playgrounds, art exhibits and trails. Much of the city's houses were constructed with bricks from this old quarry.

Evergreen Brickworks by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Evergreen Brickworks by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Evergreen Brickworks by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Evergreen Brickworks by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Evergreen Brickworks by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Evergreen Brickworks by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Evergreen Brickworks by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

The headquarters for the Canadian Bank of Commerce, known as Commerce Court, was built in 1931. Three more towers were built in the 1970's, so the old tower became known as Commerce Court North.

Commerce Court by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Commerce Court North by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Commerce Court by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Commerce Court North by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Commerce Court North by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Commerce Court North by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love the arty skyscraper shots. Toronto looks fab!


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Hullmark Centre by Marcanadian, on Flickr

NYCC Library by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Mel Lastman Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Mel Lastman Square by Marcanadian, on Flickr

York Cemetery by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Joseph Shepard II Store by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Gibson House by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Jaborandi (Nov 19, 2006)

Marcanadian said:


> York Cemetery by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Excellent series Marcanadian!

It might be worth noting, for anybody who happens to be visiting the York Cemetery, that Her Imperial Highness, The Grand Duchess Olga of Russia (the last czar's younger sister) is interred there. Very nearby is Tim Horton.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

It's a very nice cemetery. There's also a big World War I memorial in the centre of it, but I didn't get a chance to take a photo.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Some shots in London from 2012:

London Eye by Marcanadian, on Flickr

London Eye by Marcanadian, on Flickr

London Eye by Marcanadian, on Flickr

London Eye by Marcanadian, on Flickr

London Eye by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Thames River by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Thames River by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Thanks!

Here's some photos from Toronto's trendy shopping district called Yorkville. 

Yorkville by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Yorkville by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Yorkville by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Yorkville by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Yorkville by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Yorkville by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Yorkville by Marcanadian, on Flickr

One Bloor by Marcanadian, on Flickr

One Bloor by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Regent Park is the largest and oldest social housing neighbourhood in Canada. The neighbourhood encountered several problems, mainly crime. The area is currently undergoing a massive redevelopment aimed at providing better housing and solving some of the issues related to crime, partially through more community services and parks. 

Regent Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Regent Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr


New aquatics centre:

Regent Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Regent Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Regent Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Regent Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Regent Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Regent Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Regent Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## SydneyWorks (May 22, 2013)

Love your pics, Toronto has blossomed in the last decade. Can't wait to visit one day - looks like a dynamic urban mix with lots of street life.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Wonderful photos!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed lovely, very nice photos


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Thanks!

Sorauren by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Sorauren by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Sorauren by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Sorauren by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Sorauren by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Sorauren by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Ice by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Ice by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Ice by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Delta by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Ice by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

A few photos of Ontario's Cottage Country, located just a couple hours north of Toronto:

Muskoka by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Muskoka by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Bala by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Bala by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

The Canadian National Exhibition is an annual fair that takes place at the end of each Summer. It is the largest of its kind in Canada and about 1.3 million visitors attend the event every year. This year's CNE is its 135th.

CNE 2014 by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CNE 2014 by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CNE 2014 by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CNE 2014 by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

CNE 2014 by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CNE 2014 by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CNE 2014 by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CNE 2014 by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CNE 2014 by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

This is the headquarters of the LCBO, Ontario's provincial liquor store company. The lands were recently put up for sale and a huge development is expected.

LCBO Lands by Marcanadian, on Flickr

LCBO Lands by Marcanadian, on Flickr

LCBO Lands by Marcanadian, on Flickr

LCBO Lands by Marcanadian, on Flickr

LCBO Lands by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Bay Adelaide by Marcanadian, on Flickr

L Tower by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Flatiron Building by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Distillery District by Marcanadian, on Flickr

First Canadian Place by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great updates! I love that red brick corner building in the third to last photo. Toronto wasn't affected by the snow in Canada this week?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Bristol Mike said:


> Great updates! I love that red brick corner building in the third to last photo. Toronto wasn't affected by the snow in Canada this week?


No, it was isolated to a tiny band of land in and around Calgary. Toronto was 23C. Canada is larger than the US and Calgary is nowhere near Toronto: 

Toronto to Calgary: 2713 km
London to Moscow: 2503 km


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Bristol Mike said:


> Great updates! I love that red brick corner building in the third to last photo. Toronto wasn't affected by the snow in Canada this week?


Nope. Canada is a huge country and the climate differs vastly from region to region. We probably won't get snow until November at the very earliest. Usually it doesn't snow until around Christmas.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Photos from the Toronto International Film Festival:

TIFF by Marcanadian, on Flickr

TIFF by Marcanadian, on Flickr

TIFF by Marcanadian, on Flickr

TIFF by Marcanadian, on Flickr

TIFF by Marcanadian, on Flickr

TIFF by Marcanadian, on Flickr

TIFF by Marcanadian, on Flickr

TIFF by Marcanadian, on Flickr

TIFF by Marcanadian, on Flickr

TIFF by Marcanadian, on Flickr

TIFF by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Love the canadian cities. I could only see Toronto for 5 minutes from the air, two months ago :lol: I can see that the new buildings are giving the city a new "feeling" when mixing with the old international style. Reminds me of San Francisco.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Distillery District by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

From my flight on the way to Saskatchewan:

Toronto - Regina by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto - Regina by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto - Regina by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto - Regina by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

a big nice city....I like the distillery area.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice updates from Toronto :cheers:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Some shots in North York, a former suburban city of Toronto which has since been annexed.

Arc by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Hullmark Centre by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Emerald Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

love the airstream. (Arc)


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Yeah, it's a nice looking building. A good change of pace from a lot of what's been going up lately.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again very nice, cool photos


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Fort York by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Fort York by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Fort York by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Draper Street by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Wellington by Marcanadian, on Flickr

New TTC Streetcar by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

wow! those are quite a number of newly constructed highrises.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Really like this one.

Toronto - Regina by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Southcore by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Delta Southcore by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Southcore by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Southcore by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Delta Southcore by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Delta Southcore by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Delta Southcore by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Delta Southcore by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Delta Southcore by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Delta Southcore by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Delta Southcore by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Delta Southcore by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Here's some photos from Saskatoon, the largest city in the province of Saskatchewan. 

Saskatoon by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Saskatoon by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Saskatoon by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Saskatoon by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Saskatoon by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Saskatoon by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Saskatoon by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Saskatoon by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Saskatoon by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Nuit Blanche is an annual all-night arts festival that closes many downtown streets. This year's event was held a couple weekends ago.

Nuit Blanche by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Nuit Blanche by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Nuit Blanche by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Nuit Blanche by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Nuit Blanche by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Nuit Blanche by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Nuit Blanche by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Nuit Blanche by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Nuit Blanche by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Nuit Blanche by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Nuit Blanche by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Nuit Blanche by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Nuit Blanche by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Nuit Blanche by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Nuit Blanche by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Nuit Blanche by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Nuit Blanche by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Nuit Blanche by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Nuit Blanche by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Nuit Blanche by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

pretty pictures of an absolutely beautiful city.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice suburbs


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Those tram wires are something else.....


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice shots but I can hardly see harmony between the red-bricked Kegs and the modern building beside it.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

splendid photos.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Love those black lamp posts. It's the little details that elevate something from ordinary to beautiful.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

The Royal York Hotel, which opened in 1929:

Royal York Hotel by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Royal York Hotel by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Plus a new Toronto hotel which just opened last week:

Delta Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Delta Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Delta Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Delta Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Delta Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Delta Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Delta Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

From the Cavalcade of Lights a few weeks ago:

Cavalcade of Lights 2014 by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Cavalcade of Lights 2014 by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Cavalcade of Lights 2014 by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Cavalcade of Lights 2014 by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Cavalcade of Lights 2014 by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

splendid city......


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone! :cheers:

Distillery District by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Distillery District by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Distillery District by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Distillery District by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Distillery District by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Distillery District by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Distillery District by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Distillery District by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Distillery District by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Distillery District by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Distillery District by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Distillery District by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Distillery District by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Distillery District by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Distillery District by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Casa Loma was built for Sir Henry Mill Pellatt, a wealthy Canadian businessman, in 1914. It served as a residence for a short time until his finances collapsed, then was converted into a hotel. The hotel was also short lived and finally became a museum in the 1930's. Today, it still serves as a tourist destination that is undergoing some extensive renovations to bring it into the 21st century.

Casa Loma held a Christmas event last month, with ten trees decorated throughout the building. Each tree represents a specific decade to celebrate the 100 years since the castle finished construction. 

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr


The pool, which was never completed, has now been turned into a theatre:

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Inside the horse stables, which are located about a short walk away from the castle:

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr


An underground passageway connects the main building to the stables:

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr


Up in one of the Casa Loma towers:

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Casa Loma by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

GREAT Work! :cheers:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Queen Richmond Centre West by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Queen Richmond Centre West by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Queen Richmond Centre West by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Montreal:

Old Montreal by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Old Montreal by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Montreal by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Mont Royal by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Humber Bay Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Humber Bay Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Humber Bay Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Humber Bay Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Humber Bay Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Humber Bay Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Humber Bay Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Humber Bay Park by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice winter pics-amazing.


----------

